# The death of the sensor? (srs)



## Hughwatemate (May 16, 2015)

Do you think that technology will lead to the death of the sensor and the increase in the intuitive? Any thoughts? Srs thread is srs.


----------



## Judgment_Knight (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't know what "srs" stands for, but I'm guessing serious like srsly? But then the abbreviation takes away from the seriousness....or are you calling for all sensors or that you put the same thread in a sensors' thread?

I think that the death of the sensor will not happen because like the seed bank in Norway, there has to be an evolutionary alternative if something goes wrong. The sensors within shall not disappear or decrease, but merely recede into a more intuitive dominated environment.

There's an answer which probably opposes your opinion.


----------



## Epicyclic (Aug 7, 2014)

The environment is becoming more intuitive dominated, but it's still not clear whether sensors will die out yet. 

If it were, we wouldn't have to care less about office attire, for one.....


----------



## desire machine (Jan 13, 2015)

no, S I believe refers to making decisions, N refers to understanding how things work.....so unless you're just an abstract entity with no physical body that never needs to do anything physical it helps to think about S stuff and to have some people who are more focused on S stuff.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Hughwatemate said:


> Do you think that technology will lead to the death of the sensor and the increase in the intuitive? Any thoughts? Srs thread is srs.


No. S/N differences are not genetic. And even if they were, society prioritizes S types as they are the majority. So if anything,
DEATH TO THE INTUITIVE! would be the headlines in your hypothetical scenario.


----------



## Arsene Lupin (Jun 29, 2014)

Judgment_Knight said:


> I don't know what "srs" stands for, but I'm guessing serious like srsly? But then the abbreviation takes away from the seriousness....or are you calling for all sensors or that you put the same thread in a sensors' thread?


I think he means "serious", that the thread isn't about an evil plan to exterminate sensors.


And probably technology, computers and all that jazz will become "sensorized" sooner or later to make it easier to teach


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

wow so much typism in this thread


----------



## AnalytiKathy (May 29, 2015)

Intuitives learn and then invent new technology if that is their area of expertise. Sensors learn and then use technology. Everyone can use a smartphone.


----------



## Arising Legend (Jan 25, 2015)

JTHearts said:


> wow so much typism in this thread


an FJ refused to help me freely because 'retarded reason'


----------



## Arising Legend (Jan 25, 2015)

iNtuition will be terminated unless a survival group of High Level consciousness makes it by 2040 (meaning by very much sooner).
S will be the vector of deception and 'eternal enslavement' by a cabal which I am very curious of how the fuck it decide to.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

You didn't think this question through, did you?


----------

